# After Effects Frage zur Umsetzung



## Itachi90 (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallöchen liebe Gemeinde, 

ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen. 
Es folgt ein längerer Text, ich hoffe ihr lest euch das durch :-o Ich habe jetzt demnächst eine Präsentation die ich halten muss und ich wollte dafür ein Video vorbereiten. 

Zum Thema: Thema ist die Präsentation einer Website die ich entwickelt habe. Nun würde ich dazu, noch eine hammer Präsentation abliefern. Die Website ist für einen Karnevalsverein, es sind also keine Grenzen gesetzt . 

Was ich gerne machen würde: Ich würde nun gerne ein Vorher-Nachher Video erstellen mit Screenshots bzw kurzen Videosequenzen der Websites. 
Am Anfang soll die alte Seite zu sehen sein, schon mit Filtern überarbeitet, dass es alt, grau und trist wirkt und die Benutzung der Website üüüüberhaupt keinen Spaß macht. Es gibt doch bestimmt irgendeine Oldschool Filter Vorlage oder so. das die Screenshots bzw die Videosequenz flimmern oder so etwas in der Art?

Dann habe ich mir folgendes vorgestellt. 

Auf der einen Seite das die alte Seite nach einer kurzen Zwischensequentz um-morpht in die neue Seite, welche dann natürlich strahlend hell modern und übertrieben "toll" wirkt. 
Auf der anderen Seite, was ich noch besser fände, wäre es, wenn der letzte Screenshot der alten Seite, sozusagen in sich zusammen fällt. Eventuell wie ein jahrtausend jahre altes Pergament, welches risse bekommt und sich letzendlich auflöst oder zerfällt. 

Oder vielleicht das der letzte Screenshot wie  eine Mauer aufgebrochen wird. als würde man mit einem vorschlaghammer eine ziegelmauer zertrümmern und schon wenn das erste Stück heraus gebrochen ist leuchtet dahinter die neue Website. 

Ich weiß viele ideen, viel träumerei, aber eventuell gibt es für sowas in der Art ja. Templates, oder Templates die man in diese richtung zweckentfremden kann oder was auch immer. Oder halt irgendeine vorgesehensweise 

Ich bin für jeeeeeeeeeeeeeden Tipp von euch Dankbar. 

Danke an alle die sich diesen Roman durchgelesen haben. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
David


----------

